# Monster wahoo



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Well here's it is fellas ,enjoy
Thanks for all the kind words ,there is a fair bit a not so pleasant language due to the adrenaline pumping throw my veins so keep the youngest ears blocked ,most questions from the forum will answered when you view the vid. ;-) 
There's not much music so you may get into what was happening as if you were in my seat!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Vid Clive.

A real Beauty when she comes out of the water.

Good onya Ant for helping Clivey get the monster in his hatch ;-)


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

8) Congrats... Awesome fish and top job landing and dealing with the beast.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Absolute stonker!
Interested to know what gear did the job.
Congratulations on a mighty fish.

Marty


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gah!

If I wasn't speechless, I would say something........hang on......Oh yes! very nice fish there (clearly an understatement) Keep up the good work :shock: :shock:

Cheers andybear


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks Salti (sweet cheeks cheques in the mail)


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Marty75 said:


> Absolute stonker!
> Interested to know what gear did the job.
> Congratulations on a mighty fish.
> 
> Marty


Marty i have a TLD 15 Shimano, 30 pound mono on that reel (generally use 20 pound )
Shimano T-Curve 400 Deep Jig Spin ,My other setup is a Shimano 200 T-Curve overhead with another Tld 15 ,20 Pound mono ,luckily i opted for the heavier set that morning and needed to break in the new TLD 15 i won from the North Straddie Comp with the Kayak Specialists.
Large pink Skirt ,38 pound wire ,6x strong VMC treble and the usual pillie /slimey rig setup
I dont use leader on any of those rigs.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Clive

Great catch you have had a good run the last couple of days, goes to show all your hard work pays mate. Glad to see you have put your Straddie Comp prize to good use. Can't wait to see that shinny Sheriffs badge.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice vid, great fish.

In the event you aren't already aware of this, Wahoo makes sensational sashimi. 
Cut across the smaller tail section to get steaks from each side - just melts in the mouth.

Jeff


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Jeffen said:


> Nice vid, great fish.
> 
> In the event you aren't already aware of this, Wahoo makes sensational sashimi.
> Cut across the smaller tail section to get steaks from each side - just melts in the mouth.
> ...


Thanks Jeff ,no i was not aware of that ,ill have to get back out there to test the theory.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice effort mate great way to end the mac season. That experience will keep you going until the mac's fire up again in November. Monster Hoo is right  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

Your a Champion safa


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome fish, Clive. Well done.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Love your work safa, top catch, top video (and top commentary :lol: )


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good video of a great fish.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome fish & fishing. Balanced the lesbian wedding music well.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Mate I can only dream of catching a fish like that, Maybe one day. 
That's bloody awesome!!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great fish, well done.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Ernest Hemingway need to write a new book - "The young man and the sea". 
That's fish!

Cheers
Darwin

'


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Cracker! Well done


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great fish, love the video.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hell man that is one Awesome trophy fish and you got it all on Video, whats next


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

epic stuff ! could you chase them on light gear? how much drag were you running ?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

underpants has done it all over again this morn "


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

For a 15 minute video there was a lot more space for more colourful swear words.
I'm really dissapointed in you mate. Luckily the size of the fish redeems you from any vocal shortfalls you may have forgotten to include on this occasion.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> For a 15 minute video there was a lot more space for more colourful swear words.
> I'm really dissapointed in you mate. Luckily the size of the fish redeems you from any vocal shortfalls you may have forgotten to include on this occasion.


Gotta agree here, I was left wanting for more cussing. You built me up and didn't deliver on this front.

The fish is awesome by the way, if it had been me, youtube would have banned the vid because of the language.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> spooled1 said:
> 
> 
> > For a 15 minute video there was a lot more space for more colourful swear words.
> ...


Yip Kev next week maybe the sound track will have flat lined !


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

looks like stealth have there new promo vid. caught out of a stealth assisted by a stealth, nice work.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

The highlighted version .........after the full length :lol:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice one I love it,


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Goats and monkys (monkies)!!! :shock: :shock:

During the new version of the capture, my hair stood on end..... really! and dont even have any, just the creepy feeling that it did!

Cheers all andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

How am i going to sleep tonight now, nightmares for sure.


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

What a fish !


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Safa... all you fellers hooking into these great hooo... what are you all going to do for an encore?

Doesn't get much better than hooo... or does it?

Jimbo


----------



## glenndini (Nov 22, 2010)

Bloody amazing Clive. Awesome fish!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Just watched the full vid and thats a fish of a life time. I hope that was on one of my skirts cause the palmy skirt supply is about to get a boost  








come on salti have a crak


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

nad97 said:


> Just watched the full vid and thats a fish of a life time. I hope that was on one of my skirts cause the palmy skirt supply is about to get a boost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeeehaaaaaa ,no Nic it was on one my folks sent from SA about a month ago its bigger but I know the yammies will do the job ,when you getting back


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

nad97 said:


> Just watched the full vid and thats a fish of a life time. I hope that was on one of my skirts cause the palmy skirt supply is about to get a boost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Nick, i am excited about the squid skirts for sure.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Salti I'm still in the land of the rising sun, you can have some leftovers. Clive I'm back on Thursday morning so may get out for a fish this weekend if the weather plays nice, I know i will be feeling the chill though as its 20-30 c over here


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

now that is a trophy fish! well done Clive.


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Bloody awesome Safa. Love the victory ciggy afterwards. What a thumping fish


----------

